# MSI AM3+ Bulldozer Motherboard Pics and Specs



## Super XP (Jan 11, 2011)

Interesting, the closer we get to Bulldozer the more info comes out. 



> *MSI AM3+ Bulldozer Motherboard called Bing Bang Conqueror *
> 
> Although there still is some time left until April when AMD plans to launch the Bulldozer CPU architecture, motherboard makers have already begun showing off their upcoming AM3+ models, MSI presenting the Bing Bang Conqueror mobo during CES 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thatguy (Jan 11, 2011)

about damn time, I saw a comment on the amd blog about 4 channel ddr3 and integrated nb stuff on bulldozer. I wonder if that more server oriented ???


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2011)

uh yea your a little late BTA already posted this


----------



## Super XP (Jan 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh yea your a little late BTA already posted this


Where did you post it? You should link this page to your page and I will link your page to this one


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2011)

Please let the News Poster post the news. 

 Bulldozer-Ready AMD 990FX Based MSI Big Bang Conq...


----------

